# cannot compile vanilla-kernel

## Schmolch

hi all!

made my kernel config as usual with make menuconfig, but after typing "make dep" i immediately get the following:

>gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -o >scripts/mkdep scripts/mkdep.c

>In file included from /usr/include/bits/posix1_lim.h:126,

>                from /usr/include/limits.h:144,

>                 from >/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include/limits.h:117,

>                from >/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include/syslimits.h:7,

>                 from >/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include/limits.h:11,

>                 from scripts/mkdep.c:35:

>/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:36: linux/limits.h: No such file or >directory

>make: *** [scripts/mkdep] Error 1

any hint will make me happy and excited  :Smile: 

greetings from germany,

schmolch

----------

## DArtagnan

 *Quote:*   

> >/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:36: linux/limits.h: No such file or >directory
> 
> >make: *** [scripts/mkdep] Error 1 

 

file its missing...try emerge vanilla again

----------

## Schmolch

i get the same error even if i download the kernel-2.4.18.tar.gz from kernel.org.

----------

## yogin

read the Linux-Kernel HOWTO. You have to do some symlinks in /usr/include pointing to some dirs in the kernel source tree.

----------

